# مرجع هام و شامل للتآكل والحماية الكاثودية handbook_of_corrosion_engineering



## عمر محمد حسين (10 سبتمبر 2008)

للتحميل
​

http://www.2shared.com/file/3905980...corrosion_engineering__mcgraw-hill_1999_.html


----------



## على اللول (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزااااااااك الله خيرااااا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس / عمر

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء التأكد

جزاك الله خيرا
أحمد


----------



## محمد مالك علي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## naifeng (20 مايو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء التأكد

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engineer (23 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

